# Bacon with Quiche!



## raptor700 (May 10, 2011)

Just thought i would give a BIG thank you to *boykjo*,and *fpnmf* for a great breakfast!

The wife made a quiche with shrooms, peppers, mozz, pepper jack,......etc.

But if you look close you can see some of *boykjo*'s "super secret" kielbasa peekin' out!

And lyin' next to that is *fpnmf*'s "awesome" bacon!

These guys know what their doin'!

I'm glad to call them my friends!

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*




*


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

MMMMMMM!!!! Quiche!!

MMMMMMM !!!  Secret sausage!!!!

MMMMMMM!!! My bacon!!!!

You are very welcome!

Boykjos sausage was finished,gone,bye bye today..

My Andouille the same..

One bag of bacon left..

 The good news..16 pounds of bellie has been in the cure for 7 days!!!!

Got room to start making sausage!!!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

  Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 10, 2011)

Yum!  Sorry I missed my alarm and those good eats!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)

Nice way to start the day!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Great picture too!!!-------And it even zooms in perfectly!!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 11, 2011)

Looks like it was a great feast for sure. I would love to get some more folks around here goin with smokers but not too much interest so far


----------

